# NEUMANN u87



## thelighter2 (26. Februar 2008)

Hi
Also ich habe mir gestern für 1000 Euro bei einen guten Freund einen Neumann U87 gekauft.
Jetzt habe ich bedenken da da drunter steht.

Made in West Germany,ich gehe mal davon aus das es aus den 70gern stammt.

DAs ding hat kein XLR das hat 3 glatte Pole.

meine Frage ist wieviel ist das ding Tatsächlich wert.Gibt es einen Adapter für diesen Anschluß,und gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen den neueren Mikros.

THX im voraus


----------



## chmee (26. Februar 2008)

Einerseits sind 1000Eur ein guter Preis, andererseits weiß man bei alten Modellen nicht, was alles schon passiert ist..

http://www.neumann.com/download.php?download=cata0119.PDF

Das ist die Beschreibung zum End70er Jahre Modell. Benötigt AB-Speisung über die Tonadern,
auch bekannt als Phantomspeisung.

Ist es ein einfacher XLR-Anschluß ? 3 Pins, kreisförmige Buchse ? **EDIT** Hast Du ja geschrieben..

http://www.neumann.com/download.php?download=copi0042.PDF 
Bedienungsanleitung - U87 - 1982

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (16. März 2008)

die 3 Pole von denen du sprichst --> Meinst du ein männlichen XLR Stecker


----------

